# Woochie Vampire



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Iam new woochie products. I am going as a vampire. The mask is similar to the one in my avatar. I was wondering if anyone has done this before, or know a link to an instructional video. I looked on expert village but theirs weren't very good. I mostly have trouble with the spirit gum part. Thank you.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Where did you find the woochie vampire? I've been looking all over for it and cannot find anyone who has it in stock!
Have you checked Cinema Secrets Woochie - Home and seen their videos?


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

I have gotten mine from cinema secrets, its the $10 one. Scremteam.com also has one. And yes, unfortunately their video hasn't been made for the vampire.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

When using spirit gum, clean your skin well and wipe it with alcohol. Apply the spirit gum to both your skin and the appliance. Don't put the appliance on until the spirit gum becomes tacky. After you put the appliance on, you can blend the seam into your skin using thin coats of liquid latex.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

What about how to get the brow part to stick out?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41hh6a1cqZL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Notice it puffs out. Do I not put spirit gum on certain spots.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

You only apply spirit gum around the outside edges. If you feel that isn't secure enough, you can put some on the lower areas that touch your face (like in the middle). If there are really high areas, you can stuff them with filler (like pillow or doll stuffing), but it shouldn't be necessary with that appliance.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh I thought you just threw it in the whole appliance. That explains why last year's sucked, lol. I figured I just bought a crappy mask. Thank you for teling me that before I bought a more expensive mask and did the same thing.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

One more thing. What about the eye area, is there an easier way to do them? I get latex in my eyebrows and near my eye lids.


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, final question and I promise I will stop being annoying. Painting it. I have a Flesh stack from cinema secrets. Is that ok? I heard somethings about a more liquidy type of paint. Cream or something. Which would you prefer, and how would I go abou painting it? (should I put the prosthetic on with laets and all then paint, or paint it all then latex it on then paint over latex)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

The flesh stack should work fine. Just about any water based paint is what I would recommend. I've used acrylic paints right out of the bottle myself.

I apply the makeup after gumming and latexing the appliance in place. But before painting, I lightly dust the appliance with face powder to get rid of the tack and shine of the latex.


----------

